# Tracing The IP of a user on IM



## Maverick340 (Apr 6, 2006)

I tried the netstat command in DOS . I am hoverver confused about the various parts of it . Theres a person who keeps buggig me online (MSN) and i want to trace him. I however dont know his IP address. here is what i get when i type netstat on my comp : 

```
TCP AMD:3502        baym-cs209.msgr.hotmail.com:1863
```
This i think corresponds to the incomming trafin on MSN.
so i tried to tracert this particular host 
and this is what i get : 

```
Tracing route to baym-cs209.msgr.hotmail.com over a maximum of 30 hops:
```
and then i get a series of hosts and IP address . 
HOw do i  decide which one is his . i can identify mine and one of it was the MSN server i guess , cuz its location reported as Washigton ,USA.
If someone could help me i would be grateful.


----------



## JGuru (Apr 6, 2006)

Use Magic NetTrace software. (*www.tialsoft.com/mnettrace/)
 And trace the IP address of the person pestering you.
 You can also use ZoneAlarm firewall and block that
 IP address if you want to. 
 Goodluck


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hmm i know how to block the user and thanx for your suggestion but i really want to trace this user .Moreover like i said i dont know the IP of the user.MagicTracet does almost the same thing what tracert does.


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 6, 2006)

hmm... you can try posting that guy some links on which there are tracer programs already mentioned or developed by u,make sure that they should be in PHP or C#, so that whenever that user logs on to it, you will be notified with his ip address and browser name.

but i think this will work whenever u are hosting a site or link or working as an administrator.

Even i couldn't figure this out actually!


----------



## din (Apr 7, 2006)

I rememeber using GAIM and viewing users profile in GAIM. Not sure which ver it as, but for some users it showed the IP addresses along with their profile which was correct when I checked ! (don't ask me why it showed IP of some ! ) . Try that

I think that may work for you as GAIM support MSN/Yahoo etc


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 7, 2006)

I am on GAIM too .. ehh.. i dosent show the IP of the user


----------



## cyrux (Apr 7, 2006)

try sharing a file with him or just start a http server on ur system for some time and ask him to click your Ip so that you can get his IP


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 9, 2006)

But how do i identify his IP ... there a whole lost of IPs. Which one is his ??


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 9, 2006)

Hmm.. Here is a better way .. Download Process Explorer. Now run your messenger software and run Process Explorer. Highlight messenger's process in Process Explorer and double click on it. Now click on the TCP IP tab, that will show you all the active connections of the program ... You can use PEx to trace other softwares too .. ..


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Apr 9, 2006)

Old POst.....


----------



## __Virus__ (Apr 10, 2006)

Chindi_Chor said:
			
		

> Old POst.....



and new stupidity 

all right.. I use x-netstat an very much satisfied


----------



## aku (Apr 10, 2006)

hmm...


----------



## mariner (Sep 8, 2006)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Here is a better way .. Download Process Explorer. Now run your messenger software and run Process Explorer. Highlight messenger's process in Process Explorer and double click on it. Now click on the TCP IP tab, that will show you all the active connections of the program ... You can use PEx to trace other softwares too .. ..



good one batty.


----------



## prakash2119 (Nov 1, 2006)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Here is a better way .. Download Process Explorer. Now run your messenger software and run Process Explorer. Highlight messenger's process in Process Explorer and double click on it. Now click on the TCP IP tab, that will show you all the active connections of the program ... You can use PEx to trace other softwares too .. ..




I think this  doesnt work  under windows98


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 1, 2006)

Should work .. Anyways .. its been ages since I last used Win 98 so cant confirm  ..


----------

